# Temporizador de alto rango con CD4017



## PATOMU (Jun 6, 2008)

buenas... yo realicé el circuito que se refiere al temporizador de alto rango y debo decir que no me funciona... el relé está energizado todo el tiempo, desde que se alimenta el circuito con 12v... si alguien puede revisar el esquema no estaría de más, porque probablemente puede estar mal. 
agradecería mucho si alguien me responde por qué no funciona mi circuito, ya que conecté todo bien y muy ordenadamente. 
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 7, 2008)

dependiendo de que configuracion hayas utilizado, el rele se mantiene activado hasta que el integrado le saca la tension.

a lo mejor deberias cambiar la configuracion del circuito respecto del integrado.
ahora bien, si hay otro problema, no l se porque no veo el diagrama, deberias postearlo para asi poder verlo todos.


----------



## PATOMU (Jun 7, 2008)

mira se supone que la configuración en la que está el circuito es que el relé se mantenga sin energía, y cuando finalice el tiempo, recién se active el relé.
además el segundo 4017 comienza a calentarse (liberar mucho calor) y eso no creo que sea bueno.
otra cosa que prueba que algo anda mal, es porque muevo el interruptor para poner reset y el relé no se desactiva en ese instante... entonces quiere decir que está siempre colgado de los 12 v. de entrada y nadie lo controla.... agradeceria mas respuestas... quizas de alguien que lo haya hecho... espero tu respuesta dj draco  



aqui esta el link pos si no puedes verlo por el archivo adjunto.. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...izador-alto-rango/temporizador-alto-rango.gif


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 7, 2008)

simule este y funciona bien. pero lo que hace el relay es oscilar, o sea, abre y cierra a medida que se carga y descarga el cap elect.

a lo mejor si me explicas mejor que funcion cumpliria el 4017 cambiamos el esuqme aun poco y t ayuda.
igual lo delos 2 cd4017 unidos por las patitas 14 y 15,  no me gusto, hay varias cositas q vi medio raras.


----------



## PATOMU (Jun 7, 2008)

dj draco muchas gracias por estarme ayudando... mira te cuento... ese esquema lo saqué de esta misma cadena de electrónica...asi que las conexiones no las he realizado yo...

mira lo que quiero hacer es una farol automatico para mi casa ... entonces con un circuito con una ldr para que se encienda cuando haya oscuridad ....luego conectaria este contador de alto rango para que me mantenga las luces encendidas unas 5 horas despues de que el otro circuito con la ldr me active la luz del farol....
entonces por eso me interesa mucho esto del temporizador... si tu tienes un circuito que hayas probado y te funcione que me ayude a mantener 5 horas funcionando alguna carga avisame porfavor...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

El esquema esta mal.
Sobra una conexión desde la pata 11 del 4017 de salida a VCC


----------



## PATOMU (Jun 7, 2008)

exacto la desconecte tambien y el integrado ya no se calento.... y el rele no se acciono tampoco pero que hago ahi? espero? como se que esta corriendo el tiempo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

Mide tensión en la pata 3 del 555, estando el potenciómetro R2 a su mínima resistencia debes poder medir los cambio de estado 12 a 0 V y de nuevo a 12V.
Como la temporización del 555 es larga, puede llevar tiempo ver el cambio (Paciencia)


----------



## PATOMU (Jun 7, 2008)

jajaja pero si use el buscador y no encontre algo que respondiera mi pregunta...
bueno debo decir que ya esta solucionado el problema.... ahora si funciona el circuito pero el unico problema es que yo esperaba que al llegar a Q9 se quedara ahí para siempre y no volviera a empezar la cuenta denuevo... eso si que no se como solucionarlo... de todos modos gracias a todos los que me ayudaron


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

Si empleas un relee con 2 juegos de contactos puedes "Enclavar" (Realimentar) el relee para que se quede accionado.

Tambien puedes llevar una señal desde la salida del segundo 4017 a la entrada Clock Enable del primer 4017, esto bloquea el conteo (reteniendo el estado)


----------



## PATOMU (Jun 7, 2008)

si ya habia pensado en eso del relé con mas juegos de contactos.... creo que eso haré... o sino lo otro sería colocar el rele conectado a todas las salidas del integrado con respectivos diodos para evitar que se devuelva energia al integrado y tomar el tiempo total ... gracias fogonazo


----------



## alfredo miranda (Jul 2, 2009)

patomu yo ise el circuito y mepaso lo mismo que ati como lo corrijo ayudame me urge


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola Alfredo
Segun entiendo yo, entre la patilla 11 del 4017 y la resistencia de 470Ω  hay una conexión con uno que viene del positivo hacia el reset, pues eso no se puede conectar, es decir por una parte dejas la patilla 11 conectada a la resistencia y por otra parte el reset conectado al positivo.
Yo creo que ese es el error.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2009)

Miren el más importante error esta en otro lado y no tanto en los CD...

Para mí que los componenetes externos al integrado 555 no pueden ser esos.

si miras el datasheet del integrado te indica cuales son los valores máximos y minimos de los componentes.

si tu le pones una resistencia de 1Mohms, luego otra de 10Kohms y luego un capacitor de 1000uF la frecuencia que te dará no creo que entre en el rango del integrado:

Frecuencia = 1/(1.1xRxC) = 1/(1.1x1.010.000x0,001) = 0,0009 [Hz] = 0,001 [Hz] = 1 milesimo de Hertz lo que es igual a un período de 1111,1 [segundos] = 18,52 [minutos] = casi 1/3 [hora]

me parece a mi que no es posible con un 555.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola.

Cuando salida 9 del 2do 4017 se pone a uno activa el relay e inhabilita la entrada del reloj, manteniendo el relay activo hasta que se reinicie nuevamente.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 2, 2009)

alfredo miranda aqui esta el esquema arreglado.... este si funciona porque yo lo realice y anda de maravilla


----------



## alfredo miranda (Jul 2, 2009)

patomu gracias  amigo haora lo hago de nuevo y mañana te cuento gracias


----------



## alfredo miranda (Jul 2, 2009)

patomu porfa lo unico que quisiera me orientaras cuanto tienpo permanece pegado el rele y como disminuyo o aumento ese tienpo


----------



## alfredo miranda (Jul 2, 2009)

hey dani ahora lo hago y te cuento


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2009)

si la ansiedad los carcome y no son de andar por la vida tranquilos esperando a que la salida se active (lo cual puede costar un par de uñas comidas) basta tomar alguna salida previa , de las primeras y ponerle un led, como testigo.
digo.

y ese cd4017 si lo llaman de alto rango (por como lo usan )  entonces al que esta 3 puntos mas arriba (4020)  como lo llaman ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola.

SuperUltraAlto Rango.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

Lo que yo me sigo preguntando es:
el 555 funciona con semejante retardo?

alguien leyo mi post?

alguien calculo el período de temporización, ronda los 1111,111 segundos lo cual es muchisimo para un 555.

no creo que tolere una resistencia de 1010000 Ohms y 1000 uF, me parece demasiado..

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2009)

por lo que leo draco hablas de 1 mil segundos, eso es .
60 seg = 1 minuto
600 seg = 10 minutos
entre 15 y 20 minutos.

yo hace tiempo probe eso de las constantes de tiempo y cuanto mas largo lo haces mas inestable, ya que como hay una perdida en el C esta se vuelve mas notoria.

me refiero a :
si haaces una cte. de 1 minuto sera siempre mas o menos igual.
si te vas a 10 minutos veras que puede dar a vecs 10 y otras 13 .....o no cortar mas.
20 minutos mas aun.

ENCIMA uno debe tener en cuenta que con el tiempo los materiales envejecen, el circuito que hoy funciona en 3 meses no.
en vez de cortar en mil seg. corta en 1400 o no corta.

yo con solo una cte trato de no pasar 5 minutos.


el asunto notorio en este tema es ver todo este circuito:
cual es el objetivo y que se esta usando ................ves que es algo muy incorrecto: 2 4017 para hacer eso


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 3, 2009)

el tiempo de salida de cada Q que tiene el integrado dependerá del potenciómetro que tiene el 555 alfredo. cualquier duda consulta


----------



## ANDRES3717 (Sep 12, 2009)

Patomu quisiera preguntarte, que voltaje manejan los cd4017 y el 555, le puedo meter de 0 a 15 voltios?
Ademas quisiera saber si tu comprobaste los tiempos de temporizacion; me refiero que si mediste que fueran las 5 horas como maximo o como hiciste la prueba de que en ese tiempo si temporizara, muchisimas gracias a ti o a cualquiera que me responda de antemano.


----------



## vitorinosoy (Nov 27, 2009)

PATOMU dijo:


> alfredo miranda aqui esta el esquema arreglado.... este si funciona porque yo lo realice y anda de maravilla


Muchas gracias por la aportación. Yo quería saber por qué se utiliza la salida Q9 (patilla 11 del CD 4017) en lugar de la salida /10 (patilla 12) en el segundo contador?

Y por otro lado si alguien sabe cual es el tiempo máximo que se puede contar sólo utilizando el 555 y sus componentes externos? 

Muchas gracias,

Víctor


----------



## cesar lazo (Feb 18, 2010)

mira amigo tengo un temporizador con 4017 que elaficionado me lo paso funciona de la siguiente manera...activa 2 horas el rele y lo desactiva dos hhoras


----------



## hugoboss (Jun 12, 2010)

que tal saludos, buscando por aqui encontre que este es el circuito que ando realizando, pero segun había leido donde lo baje era para mantener una carga funcionando por tiempos largos pero veo que no funciona asi, alguien tendra por aqui algun temporizador que me de unos 15 minutos ? y que no sea ciclico, que solo de 15 o menos dependiendo de la R, y se apague al finalizar hasta que el usuario vuelva a querer que se active de nuevo


gracias


----------



## cesar lazo (Jun 12, 2010)

osea q*UE* no lo quieres hacer con los 4017 amigo y solo quieres 15 minutos......????????


----------



## hugoboss (Jun 12, 2010)

pues ya tengo los 4017, y ya arme el circuito que muestran aquí, lo encontré en el foro de electrónicos, y sin querer di con que había un tema aquí.

pues si lo que yo quiero es un temporizador sencillo por así decirlo que cuando lo active me de 15 minutos de temporización, manteniendo activo el relay y a su vez una carga, recién pasados los 15 minutos que se descative el relay y no vuelva a encender hasta que yo oprima un push por asi decirlo


----------



## cesar lazo (Jun 12, 2010)

mira este circuto lo puedes modifiar solamente para 20 minuto y si lo quieres manual como lo comentas usa pulsador para realizar esto.....

caulquier duda comenta....

este circuito solo lo he simulado en livewire.....


----------



## hugoboss (Jun 13, 2010)

buenas tardes

disculpe mr. Fogonazo, no habrá algo que pueda hacer en el circuito que mencionaban al principio del post, para que sea un temporizador que encienda digamos 15 minutos y después se apague hasta que vuelvan a darle que inicie otra temporización


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2010)

hugoboss dijo:


> buenas tardes
> 
> disculpe mr. Fogonazo,





> no habrá algo que pueda hacer en el circuito que mencionaban al principio del post, para que sea un temporizador que encienda digamos 15 minutos y después se apague hasta que vuelvan a darle que inicie otra temporización


Mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dos-modelos-contadores-seteables-seudo-aporte-27518/


----------

